# supermarket juice wine



## granda (Apr 11, 2010)

i've recently been xperimenting with different supermarket juices for wines and the most popular is the pineapple juice
2ltr pineapple juice(from conc.)
1ltr grape juice
pectic enzyme
yeast lalvin 1118
yeast nutrient
600g suger (to s.g.1085)
water to 1 gallon

add all to d.j. and ferment ,dont fill d.j. as ferment goes like a bomb for first 2 or days then calms down.
this wine is ready for drinking straight away
i dont know if it improes with age as i never lasts long enough

im now going to try a blush one with red grape juice instead of white

please note the grape juice used is store bought juice not grape conc. from homebrew shops


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2010)

We talk about these type of juices quite a bit in here. I make alot of wine from them because as I just mentioned in other posts, fruit doesn't grow here and what you can buy at the market is outrageous expensive and is always picked before all the natural sugars have developed.

Nothing wrong at all with these juices. Go for a juice that says "100%" juice, not a juice cocktail.

Read the ingredients on the label, sulfite, sorbate and some other preservatives could give you a tough tme trying to ferment.

No reason at all to shy away from store bought juice.

No question you have clover there. I have heard clover flowers will make a nice wine, but you don't want the leaves, just the petals. And watch out for the Leprechauns, they may like them as much as the bears like the berries here! LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2010)

Of course, Apple Juice and Apple cider can be found in stores al over the world, these too can make a nice wine. It is often thin, but body can be added by raisins and bannanas and other things. Don't hesitate making your wine from these juices.

Furthermore, don't limit yourself to just fruit. You will see through reading some of the posts in here many people make wine from veggies, flowers, etc. I think it is Torch, one of the moderators in here who is experimenting with wine from carrot greens. Allie has offered alot of suggestions for other types of wine as well. Recently a couple meberes from Europe have been talking about how nice of a wine that can be made from parsnips.

Take a look around on what is available to you and post a thread, I am willing to bet someone can come up with a way to make wine from it.

There have been several threads about making wine from various types of tea, and I remeber one not long ago where a memebr was asking about coffee wine.

Best luck in anything you try, we'd all be hapy to help you make wine from whatever you may have available.

And yes, wine can be made from potatoes, and we know darn well , you have potatoes!!!

Troy


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2010)

So what do you serve with Potto wine, Turkey and stuffing?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2010)

only if you use sweet potatoes or yams, and then of course you hope someone brings cranberry wine!!!


Apple medeira for desert....of course.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 11, 2010)

famous old quote..

'man cannot live by drink alone!'

( somewhat tampered with....)

Allie


----------

